# Tape Machine Multi Head Delay with video demo



## cooder (Dec 27, 2021)

This is based on the pedalpcb.com Hydra schematic with some modifications.

Demo here (dry clean sound reference at 1:07 in video), no other fx used.












I built the Hydra and I think it's great already stock, really recommend to build one, get your hands on the FV-1 and go for it!
However I wanted to include the mod to disconnect leg 3 of MIX pot so that the dry signal is always present (Mode switch lower position) and back to stock(MODE switch up, this reduces dry signal especially on high MIX settings for atmospheric stuff etc).
This way I have both mod and stock options to be available on a switch for maximum flexibility.

Other changes and mods: I designed a new board for it and also included film capacitors where possible rather than MLCC caps as in ppcb version.
Lastly, onboard relay bypass added.






5 pots, 5 toggle switches, 125B, what could possibly go wrong...  ;D











Robert from pedalpcb.com has done a fab job designing the schematic and programming the eeprom, thanks heaps!
It is from my personal point of view the best FV-1 project out there, for my personal taste.

Super flexible delay that has so many facets in sounds depending on what play heads are selected and what interaction happens between the SPEED, SWELL and AGE.
I love also how it captures the sound and quirkiness of the original tape delays, like increasing the SPEED shortens the delay time, dialing AGE to CW takes off high end that makes the repeats sit neatly under the guitar tone etc. Very cool feel in it and the sounds are great IMO. So many possible settings with different play heads selected and feeding into each other, very cool.
















Circuit board is designed using DIPtrace, fabbed by JLCpcb. 125B enclosure powder coated white with Tayda UV print.
In the print design I wanted to capture the looks and feel of the TEAC reel to reel that I had many moons ago. The dials have the green/yellow/red colour staggering echoing the look of the UV meters (see what I did there....), the knobs have a similar look with the silver cap.
I think I had the TEAC A 3300 modell, which is sold, doh...

This is my entry for the Madbean BOTY 2021, check it out there, join the fun and post your treasures as well. The more the merrier!
Check it out:
https://www.madbeanpedals.com/forum/index.php?topic=33264.0

Have a great New Years everyone stay safe and happy!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Dec 27, 2021)

Good lord @cooder this is lovely


----------



## JamieJ (Dec 27, 2021)

Now stop it. You are making us all look bad! 

Seriously this is incredible! 😍😍😍


----------



## zgrav (Dec 27, 2021)

great layout and color scheme on the print!


----------



## peccary (Dec 27, 2021)

That sounds fantastic, great work! When's the Big Noise series PCB coming out? 😄


----------



## Barry (Dec 27, 2021)

Wow that looks fabulous inside and out!


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Paradox916 (Dec 27, 2021)

Just when I thought there was a ceiling on build reports and mods... you go and do this....awesome work.. thanks for the inspiration to dig a little deeper.


----------



## ADAOCE (Dec 27, 2021)

Love everything about this! It’s got my vote


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Dec 27, 2021)

Agreed, of the 4 different fv1 projects I've done (hydra, leprechaun, haarp, custom arachnid) the hydra is the king. This one's prettier tho.


----------



## cooder (Dec 28, 2021)

Thanks for the kind words guys, much appreciated!


----------



## ADAOCE (Dec 28, 2021)

I reallyyyyyyy want to build a hydra but the multi tap tape machine algo on my Specular Tempus is really pretty good. Still tho…


----------



## giovanni (Dec 28, 2021)

And I thought I didn’t want to work with the FV-1… very very cool build!


----------



## JamieJ (Dec 28, 2021)

We need a PedalPCB / Big Noise collaboration with the infinity drive and this hydra with mods!


----------



## finebyfine (Dec 28, 2021)

Looking at this is like when you're at a guitar store and a 9 year old next to you is shredding 32nd note arpeggios effortlessly and you just go "why do I even play guitar". Amazing job, the attention to detail is astonishing.


----------



## cooder (Dec 29, 2021)

@ADAOCE   I'd recommend the Hydra, you'll dig it I'm sure. You could consider doing the mod leaving pin 3 of mix disconnected or put it on a switch as well.

@JamieJ I'm sure Robert could whip up a version two of Hydra that could incorporate the mode switch thing if there's enough interest.

Thanks again for the kind words, Gents!


----------



## zachlovescoffee (Jan 3, 2022)

Holy hell! Where can I buy that board, build sheet and the graphics file?


----------



## caiofilipini (Jan 3, 2022)

That's super cool! Great job, @cooder!


----------



## zachlovescoffee (Jan 18, 2022)

cooder said:


> @ADAOCE   I'd recommend the Hydra, you'll dig it I'm sure. You could consider doing the mod leaving pin 3 of mix disconnected or put it on a switch as well.
> 
> @JamieJ I'm sure Robert could whip up a version two of Hydra that could incorporate the mode switch thing if there's enough interest.
> 
> Thanks again for the kind words, Gents!


hey @cooder I just finished by base build of this pedal. How do I do your dry mod to a stock hydra board? Lift the third leg of the pot out of the board and run a jumper between the switch and the board?

Switch off: signal passes to leg three
Switch on: signal passes through switch to the board?

Sorry I'm having a difficult time visualizing this mod. If anyone has a visual I'd appreciate it.


----------



## cooder (Jan 18, 2022)

@zachlovescoffee what you want is lift leg three of mix pot out. connect leg three to a toggle and the toggle back to the board where lug 3 goes.
When the switch is on connecting the pot lug 3 with board pad then you have stock mode, if you switch to dsiconnect the dry signal will always be present and not mixed out. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## zachlovescoffee (Jan 19, 2022)

cooder said:


> @zachlovescoffee what you want is lift leg three of mix pot out. connect leg three to a toggle and the toggle back to the board where lug 3 goes.
> When the switch is on connecting the pot lug 3 with board pad then you have stock mode, if you switch to dsiconnect the dry signal will always be present and not mixed out. Hope that makes sense.


Makes sense! Thank you! So use an on/on for sure then. If I want to add an LED then SPDT on/on?


----------



## cooder (Jan 19, 2022)

@zachlovescoffee yes I use an SPDT on/on and you could add an LED I suppose, it all depends on space you've got and how you can shoehorn it in.


----------



## JamieJ (Jan 19, 2022)

You would need to use a DPDT add an LED which would be very difficult to do with the space available. I added a SPST switch with my hydra near the jacks using this mod as well.


----------

